# Canna Oil Question



## AfterGl0w (May 18, 2012)

So I just made my first batch of Cannaoil. I used a crockpot and a substantial amount of ground trim. I slow cooked it for about 5 hours, let it sit for a few days, then reheated slowly, let cool, and I filtered it yesterday through cheesecloth and a strainer. 

I ended up straining it several times, but it still looks pretty dark to me. I stored the oil in mason jars and this morning it had separated into multiple layers.

Is there any better way to further filter my final product other than the original cloth method? Let me know if anyone has any ideas, like I said this is my first shot and any feedback would be helpful. Thanks in advance~


----------



## gioua (May 18, 2012)

you can use water with the oil then seperate the 2 by freezing then spliting the water from oil. this does more for removal of taste but it helps a bit with color.
If you are looking for a more clear oil use more buds less flowers the buds are going to have less green (chlorophyll ) more thc 

it is suppose to look dark (yet clear if that makes much sense) I personally dont filter more then 1 time and only cook for 4 hours at the most and dont bother with the 2nd reheating etc.

would love to see the thc under a microscope with a 4 hour heat vs the 24 hour heating and see if the thc disapperars or bonds to the oil any better.

my exp shows the diff is too small to worry about..


----------



## AfterGl0w (May 18, 2012)

gioua said:


> you can use water with the oil then seperate the 2 by freezing then spliting the water from oil. this does more for removal of taste but it helps a bit with color.
> If you are looking for a more clear oil use more buds less flowers the buds are going to have less green (chlorophyll ) more thc
> 
> it is suppose to look dark (yet clear if that makes much sense) I personally dont filter more then 1 time and only cook for 4 hours at the most and dont bother with the 2nd reheating etc.
> ...




That would be interesting. I didn't necessarily plan on the second heating, I simply ran out of time to finish the process and had to reheat it later to make it more managable. 

I also used one part water to one part trim, I forgot to add that earlier. I think I get what you mean by "dark but clear", it's pretty dark right now. Not see through, but clear.

I like the idea of freezing it to remove some of the taste. How would I separate it after freezing it?

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## gioua (May 18, 2012)

once you have the oil and water mix put it in a plastic bowl and freeze it... once frozen it will separate itself the oil will be a olive green color the water will look like frozen bong water..


----------



## snew (May 20, 2012)

First I wouldn't add water to oil. The only reason you add water to butter is because butter has a very low smoke point, in other words it burns at a low temp. A lot of people do not add water when making butter and set up a double boiler.
If you do use water do not freeze it. Both the water and oil will freeze and you be trying to separate to frozen produces. If you put it in the refrigerator the oil will solidify and the water will not, you can then pour the water off. If you do not use oil simple squeeze it out the best you can, a potato ricer works real well with small batches.
Now to answer your question about filtering your oil. Use several layers of cheese cloth to filter solid material, it sounds like your already there. I'm not sure what your seeing separate? The oil and MJ should remain emulsified so unless there is solid material or water, both which have been addressed, I'm not sure what your looking at without a picture. I would read BatKats sticky. It has the best information overall of any that I've ran into. She explains decarbing well and how to make oil and butter along with some great recipes.
Good luck


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2012)

the use of water is done for the filtration and green taste removal process and in the case of butter due to the lower burn temp of butter vs oil oil itself can withstand temps of 310 (peanut oil is one) before it burns so adding water helps cool the butter in a sense but only by adding more liquid. 

Again I do not normally due either my pref method is simple and works for me which is the end result we all wish to achieve since my method may not work for you for me I achieve the end results I desire.

I simple add the undecarbed (finely powedered ) ammount of green *usually about 2 oz of buds/trim to 3 cups oil cooked for 4 hours on a crock pot then strained with a potato ricer (about 16$ the cheap ones will break as soon as you apply pressure) then put this oil into capsules and thats it.

I have used hash-keif etc and prefer this over green since I can actually control the end consistancy because you know the ammount of actual medication you add to the oil. 5g of hash is generally going to be about 45-80% pure thc when you have 1 oz of buds.trim the ammount of hash you can pull from that can vary by the original strain -some having more and some having less thc. a gen rule of thumb is about a 10% return on the ammount of green used so a 28g batch of green should end up in about 2.8-3g of hash but I have had better and worse results when pulling thc off green sometimes having 1.5-6g end results vary so much for people starting with the edibles they really should only use hash and see what they actually need to use to get the end results


----------



## AfterGl0w (May 30, 2012)

Thank you! This worked better then I could have hoped


----------



## AfterGl0w (Jun 18, 2012)

gioua said:


> I have used hash-keif etc and prefer this over green since I can actually control the end consistancy because you know the ammount of actual medication you add to the oil. 5g of hash is generally going to be about 45-80% pure thc when you have 1 oz of buds.trim the ammount of hash you can pull from that can vary by the original strain -some having more and some having less thc. a gen rule of thumb is about a 10% return on the ammount of green used so a 28g batch of green should end up in about 2.8-3g of hash but I have had better and worse results when pulling thc off green sometimes having 1.5-6g end results vary so much for people starting with the edibles they really should only use hash and see what they actually need to use to get the end results


I hadn't considered the advantages in dosage until now, but it makes alot of sense. Hopefully I can make making hash my next project and use that in the future, thank you.


----------



## keefbox420 (Sep 11, 2012)

use a bandanna or old t shirt to filter it works the best and easy


----------

